# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  November 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Oct 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2012)

Wanted:  someone to check out infra-red technology  _“IR guidance systems introduce, among other things, imaging or pseudo-imaging guiding techniques, as well as sophisticated mechanisms for countermeasure discrimination. The study of those techniques and mechanisms is one of the aims of this contract. The study must include, in particular, an evaluation of the sensitivity of those technologies against classic countermeasures. In addition, the emergence of new directional coun-termeasures (DIRCM) requires an evaluation of their effects on the various technologies studied in order to assess their advantages and limitations ….”_
_“Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, ON, has a requirement for a high-fidelity eye tracking system for gaze-contingent display (GCD) ….”_
Wanted:  Sandwiches for Borden, Toronto – more on how many of what kind (and how much filling should go into them) here
Wanted:  Something to help measure noise from CF vehicles to see how easy they are to detect  _“…. DRDC has a requirement to develop a software program to calculate the noise propagation of various CF vehicles. The program is intended be used in the field by members of the CF to estimate the acoustic “footprint” of their vehicles during the planning or execution of missions. It should also provide a measure of their “detectability” to hostile entities during the course of their mission ….”_
Wanted:  Someone to take apart the dry-cold/wet-cold chambers at DRDC Toronto for ~$537K
Wanted:  Someone to supply _“Munition Scrap plywood crates for the Department of National Defence and the British Army Training Unit (BATUS) located at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Suffield …”_


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Nov 2012)

“Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), has a requirement for Rally Driver Training. The Offeror must offer rally driver training at DND’s facilities and at the Contractor’s facility including instructors on an “if and when requested” basis. The Offeror must offer Training courses with instructors, facilities, driving tracks, rally vehicles and safety equipment to participants. The participants are DND personnel ….” - more information in part of the bid package here.
Wanted:  +300 ATV’s for various bases across Canada in two batches – here and here.
Wanted:  30 x snowmobiles for CFB Goose Bay
“These is a requirement for research and development consulting services to be carried out under the  general area of synthetic aperture sonar for Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Atlantic, Department of National Defence. DRDC Atlantic requires a consultant with expertise in the design, manufacturing and integration of synthetic aperture sonars systems in order to augment the research carried out under the Mine and Harbour Defence group. These services will take the form of studies on the performance of SAS systems, novel designs for future SAS systems, integration of systems into Autonomous Underwater Vehicles (AUVs), data analysis, software development, and taking part in experiments ….” – a bit more on that in the Statement of Work here.
Wanted:  help in creating sub simulators  “Defence Research and Development Canada – Atlantic (DRDC Atlantic) of the Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for computer software development services related to the development of Flash based sonar consoles and their integration to the virtual VICTORIA synthetic environment. The virtual VICTORIA concept calls for simulated systems including sonar and underwater combat systems to be integrated to create a virtual representation of a VICTORIA class submarine control room ….”
“The Department of National Defence has a requirement to conduct an Instructional Analysis, Instructional Design and Instructional Development of DND’s existing Air Technical Training courses in an effort to modernize the Air Technician Training with electronic training delivery and a blended learning solution ….”
Wanted:  someone to supply “labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct troop shelters in various sites in the range and training area, Gagetown, New Brunswick“ for ~$550,000.
Wanted:  Someone to “supply …. labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to supply and install an Electronic Target System with a Location of Miss and Hit System (LOMAH) for one electronic / gallery outdoor shooting range located in Farnham, Quebec“ for about $450,000.
Wanted:  Someone to “Supply and Install a Pre-Engineered/Prefabricated Protable Hi-Security Small Arms Steel Armoury“ near Oromocto, New Brunswick - more on the proposed company here.
Wanted:  Someone to “construct rappel tower and storage building, Stephenville, Newfoundland & Labrador” for around $285,000.
Wanted:  Someone to “Design, Construct and Install 1 ASG HQ G6 Trailer Complex, CFB/ASU Wainwright, Alberta“ for about $263,600.
Wanted:  someone “to provide aircraft rental at Greenwood, Nova Scotia for DND, Halifax, Nova Scotia for the period January 1, 2013 up to and including December 31, 2015 on as and when requested basis. Tasks include the following: rental of aircraft for familiarization flights for Air Cadets and pilot recertification flights ….” for about ~$80,000 a year.
Wanted:  ~$2.6 million worth of “in-transit” box lunches for CFB Gagetown, as needed – more on what they want in them here.
Wanted:  juice concentrate (and juice dispensers) for CFB Shilo – more on how much of what kind here.
Wanted:  3,000 x “pilot relief bags” – and if you can’t guess, here’s some ideas re:  what they’re for.


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Nov 2012)

Wanted:

30,000 doses of anthrax vaccine from Lansing, Michigan
Someone to do research on what happens when stuff hits sorta-foamy stuff and metal plates _ “The objective of this work is to carry out an investigation of the impact properties of negative Poisson’s Ratio materials using numerical modelling techniques. In Phase 1, the effect of honeycomb geometry on the mechanical properties and energy absorption under dynamic compressive loading of polymeric foams containing conventional or re-entrant honeycomb-shaped air voids will be studied. In Phase 2, a number of conventional and re-entrant honeycomb foam geometries whose compression behaviour was studied in Phase 1 will be selected for further study. The ability of various foam materials having equivalent areal density to protect an underlying metal substrate from impact damage shall be determined, and compared to the effect of solid polymer coatings as well as uncoated metal plates ….”_
60,000 pairs of hot weather safety boots
20,000 bags to hold “basic survival rations” - more (including what the bag’ll look like, and an ingredient list for the ration) here
2 x “Thermo Weapon Sights”
Someone to clean up mould at “Building 175, 1 Field Ambulance, Canadian Forces Base Edmonton”
Someone standing by (on a short-notice or urgent basis) to deal with and get rid of SOMETHING at CFB Petawawa for ~$500K/year
Someone to build a “Cadet Sail Centre in Pasadena, Newfoundland & Labrador” for about $152,000


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2012)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> 
> 20,000 bags to hold “basic survival rations” - more (including what the bag’ll look like, and an ingredient list for the ration) here


Here's the call for stuff to go inside said bags - _“The Department of National Defence has a requirement for 160,000 Starch Jelly Bars for Basic Survival Rations to be delivered to Montreal, Quebec ….”_ – more details (specs, what they should look like) in bid document extract here.


Wanted:  _“a firm quantity of 1,125 units of Coveralls, Flyers, Combat, Flame Resistant blue and 100 units of special sizes”_ - some of the specs here
Wanted:  2 x environmentally-friendly BTR-60-shaped targets for Wainright - some specs here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2012)

Wanted:

Someone to conduct suicide prevention training at the CF’s military prison in Edmonton – more here
Someone to provide food (for Canadian troops?) at Fort Pickett, Virginia – more on what/how much they need here
Some cellular research work from U of Ottawa  “…. Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) – Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta has a requirement for a Contractor to develop an approach for generating pressure waves for cell transfection and cell damage using reactive nano-composite materials ….”


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2012)

Wanted:

Information on how to train medics before they head into combat  _“…. The purpose of this (Request for Information) is to provide industry with an early opportunity to comment on DND’s requirement for the Canadian Forces Tactical Medical training course. This feedback will assist Canada in ensuring that its requirements are in line with industry standards.  The Canadian Forces Health Services Group (CF H Svcs Gp) has identified a critical requirement to conduct a formalized, enhanced tactical medical training program targeted primarily at Medical Technicians prior to their deployment on high risk missions and operations ….”_ - more details on what should be taught and who should be teaching in the bid document here
Baked goods for St. Jean Garrison – more on how much of what kind of baked goods needed here


----------

